# [der-lampe.de] Mein Portfolio



## L-a-m-p-E (26. September 2008)

Moin,

wollt mich hier mal vorstellen und tue das denke ich am besten mit meiner Portfolio =)

http://www.der-lampe.de ist die Liveversion.

Feedback, bitte. Ist jetzt knapp 1 Woche on.


----------



## smileyml (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal muss ich dir sagen, das dein Post hierhin gehört. Aber das wird sicher bald durch einen aufmerksamen Admin/Mod erledigt.

zum Inhalt:
Ich finde es komisch das die Domian anders lautet als scheinbar der Name PRAAL, den du dir(?) scheinbar selbst gegeben hat, aber sich mir auf die schnelle nicht erschließt - was mE nicht unbedingt dafür spricht. Auch der Titel "PRAAL - online portfolio of Philipp Lampe" und "PRAAL - graphic architecture" sind etwas widersprüchlich. Dabei finde ich den Zusatz "graphic architecture" komisch - das kann auch daher kommen, das ich in einem Architkturbüro arbeite.

Unerklärlich finde ich auch die selsame Kombination zwischen englischer Menuführung und dann deutschem Text. Entscheide dich für eine oder mach es komplett zweisprachig.

Ich finde es immer schöner wenn man auch bildlich was über eine Person erfährt. So vermisse ich ein Foto von dir.

Ich finde deine Grafiken zu groß. Gerade bei "Bildern" etc. will ich mir einen Gesamteindruck machen können. Und wenn ich dann selbst bei 1680x1050 scrollen muss, vergeht mir der Spaß. Ich finde auch die Lösung mit diesen fertigen "PopUps" nicht schön. Jeder halbwegs normale Surfer sieht die an jeder Ecke und sicher nicht viel weniger wissen das es dieses kostenlos gibt und nich von in dem Fall dir programmiert wurde. Ebenso merkwürdig ist, das die Refernzbilder (seltsamerweise "clients" genannt") auf dem Server des Programmieres liegen und auch dorthin verlinkt werden.

Du schreibst zwar das du dich mit Grafik- bzw. Webdesign beschäftigst, jedoch wird nicht ganz klar, das du die Seiten nicht selbst programmierst, sondern "lediglich" das Design gemacht hast. Da könnte z.B. ein Name des Programmierers helfen.


Kurzum...für mich sieht die Seite bzw. wirkt der Inhalt nicht mehr als wie nur ein Hobby. Wenn es auch nicht um mehr geht, genügt da sicher. Solltest du jedoch dies für Bewerbungen nutzen wollen, würde ich da nochmal grundlegend nachdenken. Auch mit dem Hintergedanken, das ein Design in dem Fall ein Grafiker machen würde und man von einem Webdesigner schon auch Fähigkeiten bei der Umsetzunge erwarten würde. Siehst du dich, wie ich vermute eher als Grafiker solltest du deine Referenzen auch breiter fächern.

Soweit meine Meinung.
Grüße Marco


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (27. September 2008)

Hui, danke für die ausführliche Kritik, damit kann ich arbeiten 

Also momentan ist das ganze nicht mehr als ein Hobby, wobei ich schon gerne die berufl. Richtung einschlagen würde. Programmiert hab ich es nicht selber, wie auch meine Referenzen nicht, dass hast du richtig erkannt. Dachte aber Leute die auf meine Seite kommen, werden mich irgendwoher kennen, demnach bräuchte ich das nicht groß erläutern, wobei das natürlich zu einseitig gedacht war, wie ich jetzt merke.

Also falls es ernst werden sollte, werd ich mich da auf jeden Fall nochmal ranmachen und deine genannten Punkte aufgreifen. Denke werd das dann ein einem völlig neuen Design verarbeiten, als dass ich das alte verbessere.

Der Titel sollte einfach mal ein Versuch sein, bisschen kreativ beim Titel zu sein, dass ist wohl gescheitert, wenn ich dich so höre  Grundgedanke war halt die präzise Arbeitsweise von Architekten aufzugreifen.


----------



## reykjavik (27. September 2008)

L-a-m-p-E hat gesagt.:


> Grundgedanke war halt die präzise Arbeitsweise von Architekten aufzugreifen.



So siehts aus! Amen


----------



## Maik (30. September 2008)

Hi,





smileyml hat gesagt.:


> erstmal muss ich dir sagen, das dein Post hierhin gehört. Aber das wird sicher bald durch einen aufmerksamen Admin/Mod erledigt.


ob das Thema im Hompage Reviews Forum den dortigen Regeln entsprechend untergebracht werden kann, wird sich herausstellen, wenn die Frage geklärt ist, wieso die Website tatsächlich auf  http://lampe.seitzinger.eu/ gehostet ist, und diese Subdomain mittels eines Framesets in der Adressleiste "versteckt" wird?

mfg Maik


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (30. September 2008)

Ganz einfach: Weil ich meine Subdomain ohne Webspace gekauft habe und ein Freund (-> setzinger.de) die Seite für mich hostet.


----------



## versuch13 (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir fehlt es da eindeutig an Farbe und Kontrasten.


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (1. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ja nicht so als hätte ich die Farbe vergessen! Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar Farbkleckse hätten schon nicht geschadet. Z. b. der Ring um das Logo orange und ein bis zwei Buchstaben auch. So ist es schon ein bißchen trostlos wenn man die Seite als das erste mal sieht.


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag es klassisch


----------



## ink (2. Oktober 2008)

L-a-m-p-E hat gesagt.:


> Programmiert hab ich es nicht selber, wie auch meine Referenzen nicht, dass hast du richtig erkannt.


Moin

Nochmal zum Verständnis was hast du von deinen Referenzen gemacht?
Das Design?

mfg


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau, ich hab das gemacht, was auch ausgestellt ist, das Erscheinungsbild der einzelnen Seiten.


----------



## ink (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja hübsch.
Wie kommt mensch als Hobbywebdesigner an nen Auftrag von Carhartt?


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (2. Oktober 2008)

War ein Remake aus eigenem Antrieb, inspiriert durch das Original. Wollte irgendwas eigenes in die Richtung machen und mich einfach mal daran probieren. Also nichts kommerzielles.

Aber schön zu hören, dass du es als Original durchaus akzeptieren würdest


----------



## ink (3. Oktober 2008)

Pass bloss auf das es keine rechtlichen Probleme gibt.
1. wegwn Bild- Namensrechte und 2. wegen "Täuschung".
Da du das ja nicht für die erstellt hast und trotzdem suggeriert.
Referenzen haben auch ebend diesen Sinn.

mfg


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja, stimmt, dies bzgl. hab ich in den Communitys wo ich es veröffentlich hab immer besonderen Hinweis gegeben. Sollte da besser auch ein kurzen Infosatz zu einbauen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Oktober 2008)

.. und nicht nur in den Communities, sondern vor allem auch auf Deiner Seite


----------



## L-a-m-p-E (3. Oktober 2008)

Das meinte ich damit ...


----------

